# Intro from North Georgia...



## Shootur (Apr 5, 2011)

Just checkin in ... New to archery in general, I shot a bit as a kid but it's been a looooong time since I was a kid. I'm pretty stoked about getting back to shooting. I havent picked out a rig yet and my preferences change weekly... 

I'm really looking forward to doing some deer hunting this year in GA and hopefully hitting Colorado next year for some ELK hunting... as well as doing some target shooting....

The folks at the kennesaw archery club have been pretty helpful in steering me along. I originally started out hell bent on a recurve thinking I was going to do it all with the recurve ( Hunt, Target Shoot etc.. ) but the more and more I shoot I can't help but to lean towards a compound as my first bow.... ( I'm enjoying the hunt for a bow )...

Looking forward to learning quite a bit here....


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Shootur.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Mr Buffalo (Jun 2, 2010)

Im new too from GA!!!

Welcome!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the site! I'm sure you'll love it -- I sure do! Regarding the rig, I'm partial to Martin bows.

See you around.

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## isaaace (Feb 12, 2021)

Nice to see new members. Welcome


----------



## arrowridge18 (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome to the greatest archery forum imo


----------



## Tntornado99 (Feb 17, 2021)

Shootur said:


> Just checkin in ... New to archery in general, I shot a bit as a kid but it's been a looooong time since I was a kid. I'm pretty stoked about getting back to shooting. I havent picked out a rig yet and my preferences change weekly...
> 
> I'm really looking forward to doing some deer hunting this year in GA and hopefully hitting Colorado next year for some ELK hunting... as well as doing some target shooting....
> 
> ...


Welcome, Not far from you, Ooltewah (Chattanooga)


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from pa


----------



## sippleryan (Jul 9, 2021)

Welcome from delaware


----------



## sp4labs1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## caro0050 (Aug 7, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## shakeNbaker (Jul 21, 2018)

Welcome from SW Florida!


----------



## MeeplePerson (Aug 7, 2021)

Welcome Shootur.


----------



## Adzam1 (Aug 19, 2021)

Welcome. I am also in Georgia and you mention the kennesaw archery club. You must be fairly close to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elboe805 (Aug 21, 2018)

Welcome from west TN!


----------



## Alex_S (Aug 22, 2021)

Welcome, from mid TN


----------



## Rjenkins41 (Nov 28, 2021)

Welcome from Springfield, MO!


----------



## Cmurph (May 4, 2021)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsmith85 (Sep 28, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Noryb59 (May 3, 2021)

Shootur said:


> Just checkin in ... New to archery in general, I shot a bit as a kid but it's been a looooong time since I was a kid. I'm pretty stoked about getting back to shooting. I havent picked out a rig yet and my preferences change weekly...
> 
> I'm really looking forward to doing some deer hunting this year in GA and hopefully hitting Colorado next year for some ELK hunting... as well as doing some target shooting....
> 
> ...


I have a bowtech carbon icon compound bow I love shooting it even if it's just target shooting


----------



## RobDuncan11 (10 mo ago)

welcome!


----------



## TheLlama (6 mo ago)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Happy hunter64 (5 mo ago)

Shootur said:


> Just checkin in ... New to archery in general, I shot a bit as a kid but it's been a looooong time since I was a kid. I'm pretty stoked about getting back to shooting. I havent picked out a rig yet and my preferences change weekly...
> 
> I'm really looking forward to doing some deer hunting this year in GA and hopefully hitting Colorado next year for some ELK hunting... as well as doing some target shooting....
> 
> ...


Welcome to AT, are you looking to hunt with compound Or crossbow? Both?


----------

